# Mr. Hardwick's: PURECBD



## method1 (4/11/19)

Relax with Mr. Hardwick's *PURECBD*.
High grade PURE cannabidiol in *4 tasty flavours*.
Available soon at a very relaxed price point!​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## StompieZA (5/11/19)

Would love to try the berry guava! Hope its available soon soon 

Will they only be available in 200mg? and would one vape this alone or add it to your existing tank with liquid? sorry dont know much of CBD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cornelius (5/11/19)

Always wanted to try CBD, but I have always been "scared" . Seeing it comes from MrH I think I can safely go ahead and try it. 

Interesting questions from Stompie. Will also be interested in the answers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1 (5/11/19)

StompieZA said:


> Would love to try the berry guava! Hope its available soon soon
> 
> Will they only be available in 200mg? and would one vape this alone or add it to your existing tank with liquid? sorry dont know much of CBD



Hi @StompieZA - we'll do higher strengths as well, probably up to 40mg/ml or 400mg/10ml.
200mg in 10ml is of equal strength the the more common 600mg in 30ml size.
You could vape it alone, or add it to an existing liquid, or even take it orally as a tincture.
I do however recommend it for use in low power systems or pods, as CBD tends to have a throat hit in sub-ohm.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## method1 (5/11/19)

Cornelius said:


> Always wanted to try CBD, but I have always been "scared" . Seeing it comes from MrH I think I can safely go ahead and try it.
> 
> Interesting questions from Stompie. Will also be interested in the answers.



Thanks @Cornelius - the reason I personally began to investigate CBD was for my mom who suffers from arthritic pain.
Happy to say that she has found relief from the aches and pains and sleeps better since using CBD. 
The effects do seem to vary from person to person.
For myself, I find it has a nice calming effect which is welcome in what is quite a stressful lifestyle!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Wimmas (5/11/19)

Also a noob with CBD and willing to try a juice from Mr H.

Can I gooi it in a RTA with a 0.2 fused clapton and vape at 20w?

Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (5/11/19)

Wimmas said:


> Also a noob with CBD and willing to try a juice from Mr H.
> 
> Can I gooi it in a RTA with a 0.2 fused clapton and vape at 20w?
> 
> Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk



Thats how I vape some of my MTL juice so im sure you will be able to vape CBD that way

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## method1 (5/11/19)

Wimmas said:


> Also a noob with CBD and willing to try a juice from Mr H.
> 
> Can I gooi it in a RTA with a 0.2 fused clapton and vape at 20w?
> 
> Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk



Yes you can, as I mentioned you may get a bit of throat hit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1 (10/1/20)

Happy 2020 ECIGSSA!

Our CBD products are now available on our website:
https://www.mrhardwicks.com/collections/cbd

We also now have PUREPET CBD, 200mg of unflavoured CBD suspended in animal friendly pure MCT oil, suitable for dogs, cats and most other pets. Any questions please feel free to contact me

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## method1 (21/3/20)

Hey all, just clarifying some points that I get asked often:

CBD is generally labelled with the total CBD amount in the bottle, so the rule of thumb is to divide amount of CBD by the total millage.
So for example 10ml 200mg is the same strength as 30ml 600mg.
Our CBD strength in vaping terms is 20mg/ml
Our CBD products can be taken orally or vaped.
Recommended starting point for oral ingestion is 0.5 to 1ml - so 10mg to 20mg of CBD
Vaping CBD works faster than oral ingestion.
You cannot "overdose" on CBD
In my experience CBD has a very calming effect.


Hope that helps!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (21/3/20)

method1 said:


> my mom who suffers from arthritic pain.



my mom actually asked me about CBD oils the other day for the same reasons. She is in remission from breast cancer and has arthritis as an after effect of all the treatments. 

Maybe this would help her out?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1 (23/3/20)

Paul33 said:


> my mom actually asked me about CBD oils the other day for the same reasons. She is in remission from breast cancer and has arthritis as an after effect of all the treatments.
> 
> Maybe this would help her out?



It's helped my mom to the point that she stopped taking her other medication. I'll send you a PM.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (23/3/20)

method1 said:


> It's helped my mom to the point that she stopped taking her other medication. I'll send you a PM.


Cool, thank you


----------



## method1 (21/4/20)

Hi all, just an update to let you know we are shipping our CBD products, and are offering free shipping during lockdown.

Visit www.mrhardwicks.com for more info, thanks!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## method1 (29/4/20)

Hi guys, just re-iterating an earlier post of mine as this seems to keep coming up.

The convention with CBD strength is to label the* total *CBD content in the bottle.

Our 10ml CBD contains 200mg, equal to *20mg per ml*.
A 30ml bottle at 200mg is the SAME amount of CBD, but diluted to *6.6mg per ml*
This is something to keep an eye on when deciding on a product, a bigger bottle may seem like better value, but it's not always the case!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## method1 (1/5/20)

Our CBD is now available from Vape Cartel - @KieranD is running a great promo at the moment.

https://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/mr-hardwicks-cbd

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance (1/5/20)

method1 said:


> Our CBD is now available from Vape Cartel - @KieranD is running a great promo at the moment.
> 
> https://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/mr-hardwicks-cbd


Awesome!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (5/5/20)

@Dvibe


----------

